# What Caps/Amp do you have??



## Xclu21Sive (Jul 22, 2002)

wanted to know what kind of Cap you have and by who........ running with what kind of amp??


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I dont even use a capacitor yet...
I have an AudioBahn A18001D amp (1800w)
my headlights dim, but its no big deal....


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Bahn a12001dq and no cap, please buy a batt before you get a cap!


----------



## nismosilvias14 (Oct 12, 2002)

i have sony xplod 1502 and phoenix gold cap.

hey mirrortints...i have optima red top b4 i bought my cap and my lights still dim....whats your point? the cap helped my problems and i have a shitty ass sony amp pumpin 2 infinity 12's.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

dude, I read and re-read your post like 3 times and I still can not understand it... infact, it gave me a headache...


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

mirrortints, the bandwagon starts.  you need to think before you post.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Lightning Audio 1 Farad digital-top cap and Kenwood eXcelon KAC-X301T 800 watt amp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

I think I need to join the "cap club" as well... with only my RF 250a2 my headlights dim like crazy, but I've got a DVC Kicker 2-ohm CompVR wired @ 1-ohm bridged on a factory battery... 

oh yeah - my rear speakers whistle/wine with the engine RPM's, someone told me it was alternator wine... does anyone know how to stop this?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Cap info.*

McIntosh and Butler amps and an Alumopro CAP (15 farads). The ALumapro CAP is especially useful in that it completely discharges back into the battery upon turnoff. It is cheaper (per farad) and more useful than conventional caps.


----------

